# synchro ftp en ligne de commande



## macaml (31 Janvier 2005)

tout est dans le titre.
j'ai bien essayé avec psync, mais le soucis c'est que mount_ftp monte
en lecture seule.

a+ merci


----------



## kabutop (1 Février 2005)

Je sais pas ce que tu veux faire... mais pour faire de l'upload ou du download automatisé dans un script, il existe par ex. ncftpput et ncftpget.

http://www.ncftp.com/download/dlf2.html

A+


----------



## macaml (1 Février 2005)

j'aimerais avoir quelque chose dans le genre de la synchro .mac.
A intervalle régulier le contenu d'un répertoire local est synchronisé
avec le site ftp.
j'ai essayé psync qui synchronise des répertoire, mais lorsque l'on
monte le ftp il est en lecture seule, donc la synchro échoue.

c'est donc plus un problème de synchro que d'upload et j'aurait
aimé un soft en ligne de commande plutôt qu'un programme cocoa
à lancé à la main.


----------



## kabutop (1 Février 2005)

Tu peux donc faire ca via ncftp.
Un simple script shell lancé en cron pourra mettre à jour ton site FTP !

A+


----------



## macaml (1 Février 2005)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux donc faire ca via ncftp.
> Un simple script shell lancé en cron pourra mettre à jour ton site FTP !
> 
> A+



c'est assez chouette mais le problème c'est que ça m'uploade ou download
tout le répertoire à chaque fois. j'aimerait qu'il upload ou download uniquement
les fichiers qui ont changés respectivement en local ou en distant.


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Février 2005)

*LFTP* -->  ici

Extrait de la page du manuel lftp :

_(...)lftp has builtin mirror which can download or update a whole
     directory  tree.  There  is  also reverse mirror (mirror -R)
     which uploads or updates a directory tree on server.  Mirror
     can also synchronize directories between two remote servers,
     using FXP if available._

Tu peux installer lftp avec Fink

(tu dois pouvoir faire ça aussi avec ncftp mais je le connais moins)

Bonne chance


----------



## kabutop (2 Février 2005)

Sinon... un truc excellent qui fait exactement ce que tu veux (j'utilise ca sous Linux) : sitecopy. Je viens de voir que ca existe pour Osx.
En version fink ici : http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/package.php/sitecopy

A+


----------



## macaml (2 Février 2005)

sitecopy correspond parfaitement à mon besoin, merci à tous les deux

a+


----------



## Polurix (27 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, je rechercher de l'aide sur la commande *ncftput pour sauvegarder un site en ligne sur mon disque dur par l'intermédiaire d'un fichier batch, quelqu'un saurait-il me donnée la syntaxe ?*


----------

